
Creating a JVM language - adamnemecek
http://jakubdziworski.github.io/categories.html#Enkel-ref
======
pron
The next step is using Truffle to bypass bytecode generation and interact
directly with Graal -- HotSpot's next-gen (JIT/AOT) compiler -- and its
amazing optimizations:

Writing a Language in Truffle:
[http://cesquivias.github.io/tags/truffle.html](http://cesquivias.github.io/tags/truffle.html)

~~~
jakubdziworski
I read a bit about truffle combined with graal (before deciding to go with
asm) but could not find many useful resources. Seems like it is a very new
stuff. I will definitely take a look at those blog posts.

~~~
chrisseaton
Graal will be usable in Java 9, and Truffle has been relatively stable for a
while now. If you are doing a project from scratch I would highly recommend
trying them out.

You can talk to the Graal and Truffle teams directly on
[https://gitter.im/graalvm/graal-core](https://gitter.im/graalvm/graal-core)
if you can't find where to start or have questions.

I lead the Ruby implementation
[https://github.com/jruby/jruby/tree/master/truffle](https://github.com/jruby/jruby/tree/master/truffle)
which along with FastR is one of the most sophisticated open-source users of
Truffle and Graal.

~~~
alblue
Chris came to give a talk at the DocklandsLJC recently, which gives a great
intro to these to technologies.

[http://docklandsljc.uk/2016/04/truffle-graal-clojure-
neo4j.h...](http://docklandsljc.uk/2016/04/truffle-graal-clojure-neo4j.html)

------
striking
I love the writing style, the detail, the example code.

This is an incredibly well-made project.

(Also, I love the Polish in-jokes. :)

~~~
mrkgnao
> Polish in-jokes

You can't just say that and leave us hanging!

~~~
kornakiewicz
For non-polish speaking: Even that all code and articles are written in
English, author uses: var dupa="dupa" as an example variable. Dupa means an
ass, a booty and also an atractive woman in sexual contexts.

Dupa is often used as 'foo' variable by Polish programmers and used to be most
popular password (like qwerty).

------
zura
Similar articles but for Erlang BEAM would be great as well.

------
rdc12
Any one know what the program (or is that a property of ANTLR?) being used to
get an on the fly pretty printed version of the AST is from the fifth article
[1].

[1][http://jakubdziworski.github.io/enkel/2016/03/23/enkel_5_cla...](http://jakubdziworski.github.io/enkel/2016/03/23/enkel_5_classes.html)

~~~
jakubdziworski
This is exactly this :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h60VapD1rOo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h60VapD1rOo)
. This feature is kind of hidden but extremly powerful

